# Form EX15 download



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

The link in FAQs to download NIE application form EX15 does not appear to be working. Does anyone have an up to date link?

Also, can someone tell me what sort of documents can be used to show why you need a NIE?

This for a friend of mine who will not be buying or renting a property immediately. She will be staying with a friend while she looks for a job and a rental property.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

I have found a download link to the form

http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Embajadas/PRAGA/Documents/Formulario EX-15.pdf

but i would still like some advice on what paperwork can be used to show why you need a NIE

Thanks


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

DunWorkin said:


> I have found a download link to the form
> 
> http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Embajadas/PRAGA/Documents/Formulario EX-15.pdf
> 
> ...


Where are you applying for it? We needed nothing at London Consulate --- See http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...8-london-consulate-nie-story.html#post9690594

Or in Spain?

If so, mortgage papers, deeds or rental agreement. I know that's not going to suit her but that is the info we were told before heading to consulate and needed nothing, like I say. If she can get it here.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

My friend is currently staying in Benidorm with a friend. She has decided she wants to stay and wants to get a NIE then get a job and rent an apartment.

It is one of those catch 22 situations in Spain.


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

As I understand she can try and find a job, once she has an offer this will suffice in demonstration of a need. She could of course go to the station in the old town and try her luck... They may not ask.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> My friend is currently staying in Benidorm with a friend. She has decided she wants to stay and wants to get a NIE then get a job and rent an apartment.
> 
> It is one of those catch 22 situations in Spain.


It's easy to get a NIE number. She can tell them that she needs it to open a bank account. 

If she stays 90+ days as you know, she will need to register as resident & it's then that she'll need to show proof of income &/or funds & healthcare provision.


----------

